# release forms,US vs International?



## chrisbattista (Feb 8, 2018)

It was said to me long ago that there should be different prices for releases and rights to print and distribute in the US vs Internationally... I'm not sure about this, and I need to understand it better.

I shoot mostly with bands, mostly for promo's and albums. I have 3 albums that have been sold over seas. I didn't charge the artist anything extra for rights.

I'm working out packages for my clients, in the details i would say something like "media rights included. +$25.00 for US distribution rights, +$200 for international distribution rights."

again, I am basing this off something I was told long ago by someone who may or may not know what they are talking about. can I get any input on whether this is a viable thing, and what cost difference there should be, if any,  between US and Int'l rights?

thanks in advance!!


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 8, 2018)

Makes sense to have the higher price for International as you are including all countries in that offer. It might lead them to ask for a second image for the International market. A second image might be an advantage as it gives you better control over your US Rights image as the International Rights image may be subject to a wide range of differing laws depending on the country and what avenues you have available to take legal action in those locations.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 8, 2018)

Yep... wider distribution = more potential revenue for the client, and therefore,  by extension a higher price.


----------



## KmH (Feb 9, 2018)

Release forms refers to model or property release forms that cover privacy issues or rights of publicity issues of people in a photo.
Since photographers are there when the image(s) are made photographers generally have the people sign a release form.
However, it's whomever publishes the image that needs the release form. So an image made by a photographer that has a release form is generally has somewhat more value because of the release form(s) signed by the people in an image.
Here in the US each state has its own model/property/publicity release laws.

What you're asking about is _use licensing_.
As John points out, generally the wider the distribution the client wants the more the use license would cost.
Or the more brochures (impressions) the client wants to print the more the use license would cost.
Licensing an image for the front or back cover of a publication costs more than use of the same image inside the publication. Burt inside the publication the size of the image bears on how much is charged for the usage.

:: PLUS :: License Generator


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 9, 2018)

You need to learn about licensing usage and when release forms are necessary. Try American Society of Media Photographers - Homepage or PPA for info., sample forms, etc. (both are pro photographers organizations). 

Usage should be specific in a contract with terms of how long, where/how photos will be used, etc. And yes, payment is more for more usage. See if they have info. on international usage, they're geared primarily to the US market (I don't know about overseas usage) but they may have info. for photographers working internationally. 

I've done sports so I don't know about the music industry but your pricing sounds way too low. I don't know where you're getting $25, that's next to nothing. Commercial use (for business purposes) is much higher than other types of use.


----------



## KmH (Feb 9, 2018)

ASMP also recommends pricing software from Cradoc.


----------



## chrisbattista (Feb 9, 2018)

Thank you all. Especially for the links! Usage vs release is what i didnt understand. Doing my homework right now.


----------



## chrisbattista (Feb 11, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> I've done sports so I don't know about the music industry but your pricing sounds way too low. I don't know where you're getting $25, that's next to nothing. Commercial use (for business purposes) is much higher than other types of use.


There is a huge spectrum of talent, and they all need the same work to be successful... a coverband simply cannot pay what i expect from an original band. my concept of flat rate was to keep everything out in the open, no surprises, but also to apply a "perceived value"

I was looking at working on a flat rate. the low cost was just putting a number down for example purely out of ignorance..I see now flat rate is not industry standard, and I have to re evaluate my strategy as a result.


----------

